# Who repairs Zapco z220's



## Richv72

I have 2 zapco amps I want to get 1 of them repaired, the other serviced. I emailed zapco a week later they called back and I was told that the z220 is one of 5 of the amps models they dont repair. The others being the old 3 piece, the ag, s100, and another one I forgot. Anyways does anyone know what company I could send these two amps in for repairs?


----------



## [email protected]

Dropped you a PM with Perry Babin's contact info


----------



## Richv72

BeatsDownLow said:


> Dropped you a PM with Perry Babin's contact info


thanks man, i emailed him so hopefully he will email me back and is willing to work on them.


----------



## Richv72

Perry babin does not accept repairs by mail.


----------



## nakamichidenon

i called zapco a few years back because i had a few of these and they said they could not repair my z220...so i sold them as was.. 2 worked and 1 didnt.. good luck finding someone but if the company that made it cant fix it..i wouldnt want anyone putting hands on it....would'nt be the same anyhow.. since those parts are not available or original to the amp... peace..


----------



## Richv72

Im going to try zed audio and see if they will repair it. Zapcos reason was they cant get parts, which i think is a lie. How could another company get parts to fix it if that was the case. Plus i doubt anyone working at zapco was around when the z220 was new.


----------



## TrickyRicky

What's wrong with them?


----------



## Richv72

1 of them has no sound in one channel, the other channel has low sound, distortion. 
The second is fine but i want to get it updated with new caps and whatever else.
I bought both off ebay and i havent tested either, so I want to send them in and get them working like new.


----------



## TrickyRicky

You know me, lol. 

The first you mentioned could have a broken solder on the rca jack, shorted drivers or/and outputs on that channel. The other channel, could be a few things could cause this low power and distortion . Dirty pots, one of the drivers (positive or negative) are shorted and or outputs. The input caps could be bad but that's unlikely.

The other that you just want serviced, well you know i can do that as well. Check with duecerooster on Phoenix phorums, a serviced his m25 and his ppi sedona 100x.


Having a working amp, well than that will make repairing the non working amp much easier when you AB the amps.


----------



## Richv72

I did crack the broken one open and noticed a small burnt diode and resistor.


----------



## DAT

Avoid zed. His hacks do poopy work.


----------



## Richv72

DAT said:


> Avoid zed. His hacks do poopy work.


At least zed will fix them, zapco should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Ive repaired over 5000 amps.Im sure I could do it.


----------



## Robb

Richv72 said:


> I have 2 zapco amps I want to get 1 of them repaired, the other serviced. I emailed zapco a week later they called back and I was told that the z220 is one of 5 of the amps models they dont repair. The others being the old 3 piece, the ag, s100, and another one I forgot.


Studio series ? :laugh:
Basically all Zapco amps pre 2001.... lol



Richv72 said:


> At least zed will fix them, zapco should be ashamed of themselves.


We all know the new zapco isnt the old zapco. Different owner.


----------



## Richv72

Robb said:


> Studio series ? :laugh:
> Basically all Zapco amps pre 2001.... lol
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the new zapco isnt the old zapco. Different owner.


Makes me wonder if the new zapco just swaps out boards and calls it repairing an amp, or do they actually test the circuit to see what parts are not working properly. In a couple years they will say "Damn were out of c2k boards, cant repair those amps anymore".


----------



## robert_wrath

There's a member on Phoenix Phorum who completes repairs in record time.
*Eric D*
Phoenix Gold Phorum • Login


----------



## Richv72

Thanks robert, im not a member of the phoenix forum but i will check it out. Im expecting 2 more z220's in the mail also any day now, I may get them updated as well, so a total of 4 z220's.


----------



## robert_wrath

Richv72 said:


> Thanks robert, im not a member of the phoenix forum but i will check it out. Im expecting 2 more z220's in the mail also any day now, I may get them updated as well, so a total of 4 z220's.


Tell him I sent you. Eric purchased one of the last PG items in my collection last year. He comes highly recommended among the other members of Phoenix Phorum with the quickest turn around ratio.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Oops double post.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I got the opportunity to repair a z220. Now i see why zapco doesn't want to bother with them, they're a PITA to disassemble and assemble. I replaced the b+ caps (nichicon "he") and the audio input caps (elna silmic II) and as you can see in the pic i replaced those ugly rcas with sexy panel mounted (neutrik).


----------



## Robb

^^ NICE


----------



## Richv72

Looks good ricky


----------



## drumcrusher

They won't repair it, and i bet they won't supply schematics either. I've tried getti g them for a studio 100 and z300 to no avail. He finally gave me the locations of the caps in the signal path for the s100. I wonder what they are afraid of?


----------



## Richv72

drumcrusher said:


> They won't repair it, and i bet they won't supply schematics either. I've tried getti g them for a studio 100 and z300 to no avail. He finally gave me the locations of the caps in the signal path for the s100. I wonder what they are afraid of?


I bet they dont even have the schematics, probably zeff took them with him when he left. I bet they got like 3 people working there who throw the new korean amps in a cardboard box and switch out boards on broken c2k amps, probably they cant fix anything if they dont have a new board. At least Zed audio still has knowledgeable people that arent scurred to fix zapcos products, even if the new zapco skeleton crew cant fix them.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Broken New class d amps = just replace it with another since they are so cheap to produce/manufacture.


Broken old school amp = worth repairing because they used high quality parts....and most important of all they where made in usa (do you really want to throw away the last few made in usa amps in the trash?)


----------



## drumcrusher

Yea thats why its sometimes better to just do it yourself, if you want it done right. That is, if you CAN do it right. 
The guy at zapco didnt mention whether they had access to the schematics or not. Just said he couldn't supply them to me and told me a couple of things that may go wrong with them. And he did give me signal path caps. He sounded like he knew something about it. Who knows. For my uses ( adding film, and bypass caps) he told me what i needed to know.


----------

